#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  Where to do a Cut & Polish to my car?

## MDilbara

Hi Guys, 

I have a small hatchback which needs a Cut & Polish. Any places or recommendations? I am unable to spend a lot of money on this, so a place with reasonable/affordable price would be preferred.

----------


## Beacon

> Hi Guys, 
> 
> I have a small hatchback which needs a Cut & Polish. Any places or recommendations? I am unable to spend a lot of money on this, so a place with reasonable/affordable price would be preferred.


Try Carepoint , Their charges are very reasonable and the quality of their service absolutely great comparing clean park and other major players.

----------


## MDilbara

> Try Carepoint , Their charges are very reasonable and the quality of their service absolutely great comparing clean park and other major players.



Thanks for the recommendation. I might need more automobile related advices in future. wait for my queries.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beacon

> Thanks for the recommendation. I might need more automobile related advices in future. wait for my queries.


Anytime  :Smile:  Incase if you are looking for a complete detailing package then you must go Kleenpark!

----------

